# Mintex, Mintex, Mintex.....



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

I do not know who has spread all the misinformation around about Mintex Red Box pads, but they are only a low dust OE equal....
VAG OE pads are good, but dusty.
Mintex Red Box are low dust OE.
Mintex Red Box does not equal a brake upgrade.
--Kevin


----------



## Sneaky Wabbit (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (bluevr6)*

Please share with us how you came to this conclusion. Give us the facts man!


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (Sneaky Wabbit)*

GTech Pro test #'s
GTI VR6 (OE 11.3) Stock Rotors + OE pads + Motul DOT 5.1 + Kumho Victoracers = 127 ft. (60-0)
GTI VR6 (OE 11.3) Stock Rotors + Red Box + Motul DOT 5.1 + Kumho Victoracers = 126 ft. (60-0)
GTI VR6 (OE 11.3) Stock Rotors + Ferodo DS2000 + Motul DOT 5.1 + Kumho Victoracers = 109 ft. (60-0)
GTI VR6 (OE 11.3) ATE Rotors + OE pads + Motul DOT 5.1 + Kumho Victoracers = 128 ft. (60-0)
GTI VR6 (OE 11.3) ATE Rotors + Red Box + Motul DOT 5.1 + Kumho Victoracers = 129 ft. (60-0)
GTI VR6 (OE 11.3) ATE Rotors + Ferodo Street / Autocross + Motul DOT 5.1 + Kumho Victoracers = 117 ft. (60-0)
GTI VR6 (OE 11.3) CrossDrilled Brembo Rotors + OE pads + Motul DOT 5.1 + Kumho Victoracers = 129 ft. (60-0)
GTI VR6 (OE 11.3) CrossDrilled Brembo Rotors + Red Box + Motul DOT 5.1 + Kumho Victoracers = 128 ft. (60-0)
GTI VR6 (OE 11.3) CrossDrilled Brembo Rotors + KFP + Motul DOT 5.1 + Kumho Victoracers = 112 ft. (60-0)
All #'s were obtained using the same car, fresh brake fluid, properly bedded pads (each set of brakes have their onwn rotors matched to them), and all brake components were warm. Tests were done at same location, but at different times. Atmospheric conditions were not consistant, which may account for some variablity, but not as much as I see here.
I also have other #'s for differeent pads, but have concentrated on just these comparisons.
The surface was OLD (ancient) asphalt runway which was very gritty (slick).
Regards,
Kevin


----------



## LukeV (Mar 12, 2001)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (bluevr6)*

WOW







the best results were obtained with OE rotors! I wasn't sure about getting OE rotors but now I'm convinced!








Were the OE rotors made by Brembo? Are they resistant to fading?


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (LukeV)*

Yes, the OE rotors are from Brembo, and I have not had fade issues on the street or the track with the stock rotors.
The appropriate pad and fresh fluid make all the difference in the world.
Regards,
kevin


----------



## LukeV (Mar 12, 2001)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (bluevr6)*

What fluid and what pads would you recommend?


----------



## Sneaky Wabbit (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (bluevr6)*

Where did you get these numbers? Do they have any data on the 10.1" rotors?
..and what are KFP pads?


[Modified by Sneaky Wabbit, 10:00 AM 8-16-2002]


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (LukeV)*



> What fluid and what pads would you recommend?
> 
> 
> > Depends on what you are doing with your VW....
> ...


----------



## thecreeper (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (bluevr6)*

This just reinforces the fact that when I upgraded my rotors/Mintex pads and felt NO difference from stock....and thought I was going crazy, I was right. Yes, very little dust, but no better in the braking department. 
I think I'll try the Ferodo pads!


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (Sneaky Wabbit)*



> Where did you get these numbers?
> 
> 
> > My car, Rocky Mount old airport on Sports car club test and tune days.
> ...


----------



## LukeV (Mar 12, 2001)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (bluevr6)*

What about PBR pads? Are they any good?


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (LukeV)*



> What about PBR pads? Are they any good?
> 
> 
> > I haven't used them.
> ...


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (bluevr6)*

Ok folks,
I went out this weekend and tried my current brake setup.
The result (as all the others were, is a average of 5 hot stops)
GTI VR6 (OE 11.3) Stock Rotors + Ferodo Fast Road Pads + Motul DOT 5.1 + Kumho Victoracers (heat cycled out) = 107 ft. (60-0)
Later,
Kevin


[Modified by bluevr6, 4:59 AM 8-19-2002]


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (bluevr6)*

how reliable due you feel about the numbers that the gtech give, cause I am thinking of buying one, I am not trying to discredit your test results, I was just wondering about the accuraccy of one for my own personal tuning


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (austin neuschafer)*

I feel that the GTech is only good compaired to itself.
What that really means is that it is only good at comparing differences, not absolute #'s.
I use it and have confidence in the differences it gives between products, or changes in the car (or driver for that matter).
The results are repeatable with the GTech.....
But not repeatable between it and another device...
Make sense?


----------



## MANU01 (Aug 7, 1999)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (bluevr6)*

Which is less dusty between Mintex and Ferrodo ?


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (Manu)*

mintex


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (Manu)*

It thought DS2000= Fast road? What am I missing? You listed 3 separate Ferodo pads:
Stree/AutoX (Which I assume are the standard ones)
DS2000 
Fast Road
Are the Fast Road the DS3000? 
-Mike P


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (tyrolkid)*

DS 2000 are being superceeded by the DS 3000.
The Fast Road is its own compound.
the auto-x/street is its own compound.
Ferodo makes lots (I mean LOTS) of different compounds and is always changing the compounds to make them better (remmebr New Coke?)
Regards,
Kevin


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (bluevr6)*

Here's a good link outlining various Ferodo Brake Pads:
http://www.cobaltfriction.com/prod-cat/brake_pads_ferodo.htm
The "Fast Road" pad BlueVR6 describes is the DS2500. I'm running DS2000s on the track, and they've worked well to date......
-Mike P


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (tyrolkid)*

Been using the Ferodo Fast Road Compound for the past 18months -- purely street driving (aggressive at times, but always safe







).
Love 'em -- DUSTY, DUSTY, DUSTY, but most pads that really work seem to be. Great pedal feel, easy modulation, no undue rotor wear ... will either get another set, or try Porterfield R4S ... I've heard positive things about these as well .... anyone here try them?


----------



## Eric O (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (bluevr6)*

bluevr6 - thanks for the 60-0 info - any plans to do the same thing with the Audi TT front rotors (12.3")? I am really interested to see what benefits that upgrade provides.


[Modified by Eric O, 7:49 PM 9-13-2002]


----------



## Unique Bora (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (Eric O)*

Well my front Mintexs' just went so what would be the best pad to replace them with?? I want stopping power! Dust is a concern, but my wheels get filthy in a few days anyway...


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (2SlowBora)*

Hi bluevr6, this is off topic but I was wondering if you were the one driving by me about two months ago by 240 I, 40 hwy and then Hendersonville Rd. I was driving a lowered red GTI. Were you?


----------



## amper (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (LukeV)*

quote:[HR][/HR]WOW







the best results were obtained with OE rotors! I wasn't sure about getting OE rotors but now I'm convinced!







[HR][/HR]​Well, yes, that's to be expected, since the OEM rotors have *slightly* more swept friction area than drilled or slotted rotors.
However, I would definitely like to see the results of successive hard braking cycles with OEM v. Aftermarket rotors. Drilled rotors in particular should be less susceptible to heat soak due to the increased cooling capacity provided by the holes.
Slots in rotors mainly provide fade resistance by providing an exit path for gases that cook out of your pads and liquids on the surface of your rotors (like, say, water). Although the slots will increase the surface area of the rotor (again, *slightly*), thus marginally increasing the cooling rate, drilled rotors will be more effective at this task, since the holes provide a path for airflow over both sides of the rotors.
Both types will lead to decreased pad life, since they tend to act like cheese graters.
How about an evaluation of the Mintex C-Tech (blue box) pads? Or their racing pads?


[Modified by amper, 1:38 PM 9-15-2002]


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (amper)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Drilled rotors in particular should be less susceptible to heat soak due to the increased cooling capacity provided by the holes.
[Modified by amper, 1:38 PM 9-15-2002][HR][/HR]​Drilled rotors will be MORE susceptible to overheating because they have less MASS than a comparable OEM rotor. They will get hotter faster than and OEM will.....


----------



## amper (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (tyrolkid)*

I would think that the minor percentage of lost mass would be much more than offset by the air flow benefits.
You may have noticed that nearly all high performance motorcyles and cars come stock with drilled rotors...


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (amper)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I would think that the minor percentage of lost mass would be much more than offset by the air flow benefits.
You may have noticed that nearly all high performance motorcyles and cars come stock with drilled rotors...[HR][/HR]​My road racing experience has proven that plain rotors work better at the very least on a mk4 GTI 1.8T and on a mK3 GTI VR6.


----------



## dgti (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (tyrolkid)*

great topic , just in time for my brake upgrade. 
or just brake replacement.


----------



## amper (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (tyrolkid)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My road racing experience has proven that plain rotors work better at the very least on a mk4 GTI 1.8T and on a mK3 GTI VR6. [HR][/HR]​Hmm...that's certainly something to think about--experience is a great teacher...I wonder if there's a certain "critical mass" that needs to be achieved to help prevent heat soak.
One thing that comes to mind is that high performance is often equated with low mass/light weight. Since motorcycles tend to have very lightweight discs, and (as I recall) the rotors on my Passat were pretty damn heavy, perhaps the VW rotors are sufficiently massive to absorb enough heat energy that fade is put off for a significant amount of time, even under heavy duty cycling.
I would tend to bet that the rotors on, say, a Porsche, are pretty lightweight in comparision to their size. The last few new Porsches I saw had drilled rotors on them.
Now where did I put that thermodynamics book?


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (Volk14)*

Hey Volk:

Yep, that was me....
Nice ride.
Also saw you in the BSmall parking lot during our autocross yesterday.
My GTI VR6 took 1st in GS by 3 seconds and Fastest Time Stock (against all the Subies and even a Z06)








--Kevin


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (Eric O)*



> any plans to do the same thing with the Audi TT front rotors (12.3")?
> 
> 
> > Not really.
> ...


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (amper)*



> How about an evaluation of the Mintex C-Tech (blue box) pads? Or their racing pads?
> 
> 
> > I ran the blue box pads on my 2.0 16v GTI (before I got the G-Tech).
> ...


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (bluevr6)*

I'm not impressed with Mintex Red Box at all! They are just as dusty as any other brand.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (askibum02)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm not impressed with Mintex Red Box at all! They are just as dusty as any other brand.[HR][/HR]​Even worse... if you push them really hard, like on a road course... they like to light on fire...








I run Stock rotors, with EBC Green pads. Never experienced fade, until they were very, very old. They also wear much faster as the get older. I got 1 track day, and 8000 miles, and they were half gone. After the next track day, they were to the backing plates.
bluevr6, do you have any EBC info?


----------



## mityVR6 (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (Surf Green)*

Something tells me that any pad not specifically designed for hard roadcourse use would fail in similar ways to the "red box" pads.
For the record, I used "red box" pads at Thunderhill on a 100 degree day without trouble. Granted, it was my frist time at a track event and I tried as best I could to conserve the brakes, but they held up fine and are still going strong on the car (5,000 miles later.) I did melt off the outer beauty coating from the circumference of the pad, but the compound is still working normally. I ran those pads and Motul RBF-600 in my Jetta VR6 (not exactly a lightweight car.)
And can we please refer to "red box" pads by their proper name? Mine said "TMD FRICTION" on the box next to the part number.








-Adam


----------



## amper (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (mityVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
And can we please refer to "red box" pads by their proper name? Mine said "TMD FRICTION" on the box next to the part number.








-Adam[HR][/HR]​Actually, the "red box" pads, do not, I believe, have a "proper" name. They are not referred to by any particular model name on the Mintex site, and yes, they are Mintex's OEM replacement line. The various "blue box" pads are designated "C-Tech" and are intended for high performance applications.
Usually, when people say "blue box" they're talking about the M1144 formula, which is Mintex's "fast road" compound. They also produce M1155, M1166, and M1177, which are specifically for closed-circuit use.
The only source I have been able to locate for M1144 was AutoTech, until recently. Now Adirondack carries M1144 at much lower prices. I plan on putting them on my cars soon.
"TMD Friction" is the parent holding company of Mintex, Pagid, and several other brands of brake products.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Mintex, Mintex, Mintex..... (amper)*

Before you put 1144's on your car, be aware that they are very prone to sudden lockup. (Disasterous if your ABS fails. Been there... done that... still trying to fix the car). The difference in modulation between the EBC Green and C-tech is amazing.
I will never put another Mintex product on any car I ever own, ever again.


----------

